# So where to start search for Sport Quattro in the US / Canada



## europeanplates.com (Nov 23, 2002)

Seriously looking for one. The hunt is on and I realize no small task!
Tyler


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: So where to start search for Sport Quattro in the US / Canada (europeanplates.com)*

Sport quattro, as in the $70,000-$100,000 car? (about 5 in the US)
Or the ur quattro $5,000-20,000 car? (250-400 in the US)


_Modified by Sepp at 6:04 PM 3-9-2007_


----------



## europeanplates.com (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: So where to start search for Sport Quattro in the US / Canada (Sepp)*

Most likely the Ur unless it was a prime example of a Sport Quattro. 
Tyler


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: So where to start search for Sport Quattro in the US / Canada (europeanplates.com)*

A prime example of a sport quatro will run you 80-100K
How much are you interested in spending???
A prime example of an urq will go from, 10-to-20K


----------



## europeanplates.com (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: So where to start search for Sport Quattro in the US / Canada (Sepp)*

Really depends on the market. I am do collect so the Sport quattro would be in reach. I think the UR woulkd be more pratically and I would actually drive it. I have seen a few of the Ur's go for just above the 10 range, Kind of posted here as a feeler if anyone was selling.
Tyler


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: So where to start search for Sport Quattro in the US / Canada (europeanplates.com)*

The best bet for a sport quattro is to get one brought in from overseas. Private sales of these cars in the states is very, very rare.
For the urq, check out ebay, and also the Audi fans marketplace.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: So where to start search for Sport Quattro in the US / Canada (Sepp)*

I would believe that the best place to start looking for a Sport in USA would be to get into http://www.audiclubna.org/ and try to get in touch with Frank Beddor. I know that he has owned more than one US-spec Sport quattro. Rumors say that he had 5 of the 10 cars imported to USA.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: So where to start search for Sport Quattro in the US / Canada (PerL)*

lucky sod....


----------



## M-technik-3 (Aug 21, 2003)

You could legally import an 82-83 UrQ without hassle now since they older than the 20/25 emissions and Safety rules.
Update it to the 20V status or Bring one in thru Canada like so many others have been. Problem is the Euro exchange rate is brutal now Tyler so... It rough.
How is the Rallye Golf doing?


----------

